# Light garment pretreat



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

i have managed to get my hands on some dupont light garment pretreat for some testing, but i have no idea how to use it, do people water it down a little before using? can you get by with just a hand pump sprayer/mister to apply it? 
how far away from the garment do you apply it? is it just a 10 - 15 second press once its been applied? 
can i do a load in advance of printing and do they keep for days/weeks after? 
any reason why it shouldnt work with other manufacturers ink? (nanojet, dtginks)


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Check out this link, it has a section devoted to pretreatment:

http://www.multirip.com/dtg101.pdf


----------



## DirectSupply (Mar 19, 2008)

HI!

Here are the DuPont instructions for using the light garment pretreat:

1. Hang the garment up or lay it on flat surface to ensure even coverage. 
2. Using the spraying system, spray DuPont light pretreatment evenly on the area that is to be 
printed. The recommended coverage is 0.5- 0.6 ml/ in
For example, 10ml-15ml of DuPont light pretreatment is 
recommended for coverage of a typical area of 14in x 17in (35.5cm X 43cm). 
3. After spraying the garment, wipe with a towel uniformly to get even coverage. Dragging the 
towel across the pretreated area will help do this. 
4. For best image quality, drying the pretreated garment in a t-shirt press is preferred (170C for 
15 seconds under pressure). Using the press will matte down any fabric fibers as well as dry 
the pretreated garment. The resulting in a smooth printing surface will help image quality. 
5. The garment is now ready for printing on the pretreated area.

You can use the same method to apply the pretreat as you would for the dark garment pretreat.



Rod


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks for the replys. How about doing them in advance, would they store ok on a hangar for a week or two all pretreated up?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I probably would not store them for more than a week. What happens if you pretreat to far in advance is the moisture from the air gets back into the fabric and can cause the fabric fibers to lift back up. If you do them in advance make sure to put them on the heat press for a good 10 seconds before printing to make sure there is no moisture that has gotten back in the fabric. Hope this helps  Also another great light pretreatment is colorfast from us screen, you can also get it at equipment zone. It works really well and the washability is great with the fast color.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks for the info, much appreciated.


----------



## JJfromJersey (Apr 17, 2008)

has anyone tried the light pretreat on tie dyed shirts?

I know sometimes light color pretreat can stay visable on colored tees leaving like a big discolored square on the tee, has anyone else encountered this problem


----------

